# March Photo Contest



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ok.. since last month's photo contest went SOOO well.. I'll do it again.. This month, March Winds.. Lets see your pics of the most smoke, best smoke rings, etc. Anything with your cigar smoke..

*How it works:


The first day of every month (or around it) a new photo theme/contest will be posted and everyone submits their photo for consideration.
On (or around) the 21st of that month, we will open a voting thread with each submitted photo.
On the last day of the month, the winner will be announced and will be in charge of starting the next month's thread by telling us what the new theme/contest will be.
Contest Rules:


Picture must be your own photo
Minor Photoshop allowed...crop, rotate, adjust color and exposure... BUT NO MORE!
Entry must be a new photo - no older pictures
Only one entry per person
Be creative
Have fun
You can change your picture that you submit but you must make it clear which picture you want in the voting thread.

The winner gets to pick next months theme. Have fun with this.

I will send the winner 5 of my cigars, I look forward to seeing some cool pics!*


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool ... hopefully this one gets some traction.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

It could get a little smelly also...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Here you go the picture is kinda hard to see with all the smoke. It is white smoke.


























































.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

HAHAHAH!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Moose Knuckles is in for the win.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Moose Knuckles is in for the win.


Matt. actually not. If you will look close, that is a polar bear in a snow storm.. NOT SMOKE..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

But I thought the polar bear was smoking in the snow storm :noidea:


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is mine there is not a ton of smoke, but I just like the way it looks.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I got the wind part down..


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

edit: Please delete - I forgot to look at the theme of this month's photos before I posted it! :banghead:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

This didn't come out quite like I hoped, but I was sitting right under the air filter and the smoke felt like it was spinning, so I took a shot.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Here you go the picture is kinda hard to see with all the smoke. It is white smoke.
> .


That looks shopped...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Opus Phantom crossed X at Casa Fuente.
View attachment 66165


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

meh not so great maybe ill get a better one later....NOT AN ENTRY just for fun.....wanna know where that smoke went? Directly into my eye lol


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

late in the month but nice smoke


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

im not going to be able to get another pic so i guess the one i put up earlier is my entry.


----------

